# suche Schaltung



## yather (11 September 2008)

Hallo! ich suche eine Schaltung die folgende Eigenschaften hat:
ich möchte eine SPS Signal (0-10V) in 0-24V wandeln alles DC!. die Schaltung soll mit 24VDC betrieben werden. ich habe mir überlegt das ich die Spannungsverstärkung mit OP Amp realisiere. ich nehme den OP  LM321 . wie soll ich denn machen das ich unabhängig von der Spannung ein Strom von ca. 4,2 A kriege? ich weiss es geht mit Leistungstransistor aber wie?? es ist mir auch bekannt das ich dadurch viel verlust habe und ein entsprechende Kühlkörper einbauen muss. gibt es eine fertige schaltung dafür? danke für eure vorschläge


----------



## yather (14 September 2008)

hat keiner keine Ahnung??


----------



## schlarpi (14 September 2008)

Versuchs mal mit Hydraulikverstärker...
Ev. Kannst du die || schalten....
z.B. http://www.w-e-st.de/DE/Startseite/PAM-analog.pdf

Gruss


----------



## yather (14 September 2008)

schlarpi schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit Hydraulikverstärker...
> Ev. Kannst du die || schalten....
> z.B. http://www.w-e-st.de/DE/Startseite/PAM-analog.pdf
> 
> Gruss



Danke aber der Strombereich reicht nicht... außerdem suche ich eine Schaltung für mein Problem. ein Gerät habe ich schon gefunden der aber nur PWM macht.


----------



## vierlagig (15 September 2008)

was du brauchst, nennt sich "Chopper" also Gleichstromsteller im speziellen Fall wohl einen "Boost-Converter"/Hochsetzsteller

...ich glaub mit diesen Suchbegriffen solltest du was finden...


----------



## snake_1842 (10 April 2012)

Hallo ich greife diese Thema nochmal auf weil ich keinen extra thread eröffnen will..

Meine Frage, wie forme ich eine Spannung von 50V- 50KV am besten um, um es in eine Steuerung mit Analogeingang von 4-20 mA zu geben.
Meine Überlegung bisher war die, die Spannung mit einen Spannungsteiler zwischen 0-10V zu bringen und dann mit nem Messumformer in 4 - 20mA umzuwandeln, jedoch habe ich keine Erfahrung ob man das so machen kann. Desweitern frage ich mich ob es problematisch ist bei einer sehr kleinen Spannung von Uq =50V die Spannung in Strom umzuwandeln, weil der Spannungswert für U2 am Spannungsteiler dann 10^-4 ist.


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 April 2012)

Hallo,
bei 50 kV = 50.000V (!!!) würde ich auf gar keinen Fall mit einem Spannungsteiler arbeiten sondern bestenfalls mit einem Trenntrafo (Spannungswandler). Wo willst du denn an so eine Spannung ran ?
Das nächste Problem ist dann das mit der Auflösung. Wenn 50.000 V den max. Ausschlag deiner Karte darstellen sollen dann wirst du 50 V naturgemäß nicht mehr toll digitalisieren können.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## snake_1842 (10 April 2012)

ja das hab ich mir auch schon so gedacht...

und ich meine 50000V  !

ich muss die Spannung messen, um eine zusätzliche das Risiko der Anlage na sagen wir mal passiv zu reduzieren, dabei wollen wir halt die Spannung mit der man unter äußerst ungünstigen umständen in Berührung kommen könnte visualisieren!


----------



## Verpolt (10 April 2012)

Hallo,



> und ich meine 50000V  !



zum Glück darf ich nur bis 1000V  :shock:


----------



## winnman (11 April 2012)

AC oder DC?

bei AC bieten sich fertige Spannungswandler an.  zb.: 60 kV auf 100V

mit den 100V dann auf einen Messwertumformer 0/4 bis 20mA und dann in die Karte.

Bei DC würde ich zuerst mal über eine Sicherung (die bei sehr kleinem Strom auch sicher die volle Spannung trennen kann!) auf Vorwiderstände im HV Bereich´, damit einen Spannungsteiler aufbauen. (sek ca. 10V bei 100% Primär).

Den 10V Bereich mit einem Überspannungsschutz versehen (was was auch einen entsprechenden Fehlerstrom verträgt (zb Blitzduktoren) Die genaue Spannung ist hier nicht besonders massgeblich, viel wichtiger ist eine entsprechende Ableitstromfestigkeit.

Danach dann auf einen Trennverstärker der noch in der Nähe des HV Bereich verbaut ist.
Danach zusätzlich einen entsprechenden Überspannungsschutz.


----------



## snake_1842 (12 April 2012)

und wie löst man das problem mit den riesigen Messbereich den ich da anstrebe, über nen Spannungsteiler die 50 KV runterregeln is ja ok aber wenn ich dann nur noch 50 V habe ist das natürlich ein extrem kleiner Wert.


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 April 2012)

Naja ... ein derartig großer Messbereich birgt natürlich im unteren Bereich die Sache mit den Ungenauigkeiten. Je nachdem, wie deine Teiler so arbeiten und wie genau du den oberen Bereich an max.Wert der Karte heran bekommst, wirst du aber die 50 V mit einer Ungenauigkeit von +/- 10V schon gemessen bekommen (das ist jetzt eine Schätzung und hängt auch stark von deinem AD-Wandler ab).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## snake_1842 (25 April 2012)

gehen wir mal anders an die sache ran, eigentlich ist ja für mich nur interesant ob eine Spannung größer 100V anliegt. Also brauche ich nur den Messbereich bis dahin.. eigentlich ist für die steuerungsaufgabe egal wie hoch der rest ist, solange erkannt wird, dass die spannung über 100V ist, kennt jemand ein system das so etwas kann? bzw. wie sieht es mit schäden aus, wenn die spannung dann doch mal bis ca 40 kv anliegt


----------



## snake_1842 (3 Mai 2012)

also der AD wandler in meinen Modul hat eine Auflösung von 24 bit... damit kann man das signal recht gut auflösen wie ich finde


----------

